# Save Outlook Express Folders and Contacts



## killerbeez (Oct 14, 2008)

My friend has an old G4 Powermac that is running OS9.2.1 with Outlook Express.  All of his contacts and folder structure (sent mails, folders for each client ect...) are running on Outlook Express on OS 9.  Now that I have convinced him of the upgrade, it is crucial that his contacts, sent mail and folder structure are saved.  This is his entire business.

I loaded OS9 on a old iMac I have and set up a moc Outlook Express similar to his.  I "exported" the contacts, but I could not find a way to export a ".pst" folder. I tried to load OSX 10.3 on the machine as a _"upgrade." _It kept the old OS9 system folder but the Mac email could not recognize the Outlook Express contacts/Set up info.   In fact, the OSX install currupted two of my test folders and deleted one.  I tried Thunderbird as well with no success.  

Question:  

How do we save folder structure in OS9 Outlook Express?  Is there a export/import script or tool available?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there not an "Export" command in the "File" menu?

You can also simply drag-and-drop the emails/folders from the Outlook Express window to a folder on the hard drive, and the emails will be exported as text files, which can then be imported into programs like Outlook.


----------



## killerbeez (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, There is a export that allows you to export contacts only.  However, OSX Mail and Address Book will not recognize the file.

I wonder if there is a way to export "Identities?"  And if it would save the structure.  

Thanks.


----------



## rma (Oct 17, 2008)

Have you tried to import into Microsoft Entourage?


----------



## killerbeez (Oct 17, 2008)

Have not tried Entourage, but it has been proposed as a option.  In my test environment, It works about 80% through MAC OSX Mail.  

Thanks.


----------

